# "National Debt Relief Ireland" Has anyone heard about or used these debt mgt guys?



## pmurphy (29 Jun 2010)

Hi all..has anyone ever heard of or used these guys

http://www.nationaldebtrelief.ie/?gclid=CJeuuoDsxaICFSEulAod1mxg5A

Spoke to them yesterday morning but just worried they could be one of these debt companies who could be earning more from me when the money would be better spent on the debt. 

Many thanks
Peter



			
				added by moderator said:
			
		

> *National Debt Relief Ireland *offer  Debt Management Solutions to help you get your life back on track.   				  We will only ever recommend the solution that is right for you. We  have years of experience in helping people to deal with debt problems.  We have a great reputation in the industry and enjoy a good relationship  with the credit houses. We know what they will and wont accept from  you. This helps us to put together successful plans for 1000s of our  clients. Let us help you.


----------



## Cindy2010 (29 Jun 2010)

Hi there, yes I rang them approximately 6 weeks ago and was very positive, until I rang them again and found out they have an expensive fee of about €500. I told them I wasn't interested.


----------



## pmurphy (29 Jun 2010)

Thank you Cindy. They didnt mention that yesterday. I suspected it all sounded too good to be true.  Did you use anyone else or come up with an alternative?
thanks for your help
Peter


----------



## dooleym (30 Jun 2010)

Peter, 
There is a cheaper alternative, do it yourself. If you want a company like national debt relief to do the work for you €500 doesn’t sound excessive to me. At the end of the day they are not a charity, and it’s not easy work.


----------



## shinners (30 Jun 2010)

Have you thought about going to MABS, its the only free service out there.


----------



## Wishes (30 Jun 2010)

€500 is reasonable -ish if you consider the amount of work they have to do.  They are taking from you the utter hassle of creditors ringing you daily. 

Having spent weeks dealing with banks with my own debts it's no easy feat.  

Also take into account there is probably a monthly fee to coincide with the one off fee at the start.  This is normally in and around €10-€50 per month depending on the amount of debts they are dealing with on your behalf.

I have no association whatsoever with any debt management company but I find people who have seem to be getting away with paying lower payments per month to their creditors than what I'm achieving by going it alone.


----------



## mryan (9 Jul 2010)

My advice would be not to use them. I did and found out that they did not keep me informed of what was happening in regard to my accounts. Deal with the lenders directly yourself


----------



## thinkpositiv (20 Jul 2010)

Guys i have been with National Debt Releif for 18 months and I have to say they are absolute stars! I deal with Garrett and he is a little gem, he has got us out of more situations with creditors and dealt with the rudest of people who wouldnt even take our calls. they only charge you what you can afford after they go threw you expenditure form, highly highly recommend them, if you need any more information please feel free to ask,we will be debt free in 10 years a long time i know but as our current financial situation is critical at least we can see a light at the end of our tunnel!


----------



## Tessi (3 Aug 2010)

Hi thinkpositiv

Just read your post with interest.  I too am considering getting a debt management company involved.  I have been talking to a company called Dunne and Maxwell.  They  are charging €300 up front and say they can get my interest frozen, repayments for 5 debts totalling 24,000 at €200 and their monthly fee will be €50.  Its so difficult to know what is best to do.  Some people say use them whilst others say don't trust them.  Have you heard of this debt m comp??


----------



## Howitzer (3 Aug 2010)

Tessi said:


> Hi thinkpositiv
> 
> Just read your post with interest.  I too am considering getting a debt management company involved.  I have been talking to a company called Dunne and Maxwell.  They  are charging €300 up front and say they can get my interest frozen, repayments for 5 debts totalling 24,000 at €200 and their monthly fee will be €50.  Its so difficult to know what is best to do.  Some people say use them whilst others say don't trust them.  Have you heard of this debt m comp??


Urghh, this is painful to read. 300 up front + 50 a month = 900 in one year. You'll only be paying 200 a month off your debts = 2400 a year. If you just paid that 900 towards your debts .... it surely doesn't need explaining.

Has anyone on this thread heard of the term sucker lists? These people know you are bad with money, if you weren't you wouldn't feel you need them.

Just pay off the debt yourself. Deal with your creditors yourself. This is a completely unregulated industry. There is nothing to be gained from using these people.


----------



## thinkpositiv (9 Aug 2010)

Howitzer said:


> Urghh, this is painful to read. 300 up front + 50 a month = 900 in one year. You'll only be paying 200 a month off your debts = 2400 a year. If you just paid that 900 towards your debts .... it surely doesn't need explaining.
> Has anyone on this thread heard of the term sucker lists? These people know you are bad with money, if you weren't you wouldn't feel you need them.
> Just pay off the debt yourself. Deal with your creditors yourself. This is a completely unregulated industry. There is nothing to be gained from using these people.



National Debt relief did not ask me for any payments upfront or a large fee every month! What they did do for me is took on all my creditors,solicitors after i spent months tryn to negotiate with them myself and they where ignoring me while my debt and interest was increasing.
They took into account all money coming in, they then did an expenditure form with all my household bills and outgoings, they then allocated an affordable amount to each creditor and then they took a small fee of about €20. I am currently on a debt recovery plan and i can see a light at the end of a very lonely and scary tunnel.My financial situation will improve but for now it keeps the creditors off my back and they are happy with a monthly payment.


----------



## Howitzer (9 Aug 2010)

thinkpositiv said:


> National Debt relief did not ask me for any payments upfront or a large fee every month! What they did do for me is took on all my creditors,solicitors after i spent months tryn to negotiate with them myself and they where ignoring me while my debt and interest was increasing.
> They took into account all money coming in, they then did an expenditure form with all my household bills and outgoings, they then allocated an affordable amount to each creditor and then they took a small fee of about €20. I am currently on a debt recovery plan and i can see a light at the end of a very lonely and scary tunnel.My financial situation will improve but for now it keeps the creditors off my back and they are happy with a monthly payment.


I'm sorry if it sounds as if I don't believe a word you're saying but I don't believe a word you're saying.

These people aren't charites. I find it hard to believe they've done all the work you claim they have for basically a nominal fee.

Do you have any connection to National Debt Relief?


----------



## kaplan (1 Oct 2010)

*touting for business?*

@thinkpostiv: seems to me that before you extol the value of a company you appear to be touting for you should refer to your story as told here: 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1062491#post1062491

"_We have two little girls and a huge mortgage, we've already sold the family car and have been in touch with mabs who have been fantastic and we have set up small loan repayments until our financial situation improves. Also our mortgage company have been great and have given us support and advice throughout the whole horrible past year." _

and the differing one told on this thread."! _Guys i have been with National Debt Releif for 18 months and I have to say they are absolute stars"_

Of course you may be able to explain the inconsistencies. In the meantime your posts here do read as if you are touting for a private unregulated debt management company.


----------



## NationalDebt (28 May 2012)

*A note from national debt relief*

Hi All,

I am one of the owners of National Debt Relief. I have come across this posting recently and thought I should post a reply to let you know a bit more about our company.

Our company is part of McCambridge Duffy Insolvency Practitioners. We have been established for over 80 years now and we have a very good reputation for the advice that we offer and for our representation of our clients. 

Approximatley 5 years ago we set up National Debt Relief as we were receiving a number of enquiries from people throughout Ireland. We had until this stage always recommended that people speak with their local MABS offices. It soon became apparent that a lot of the MABs offices simply couldn't deal with the enquiries in a timescale that helped the people looking for help. We decided that we could help and so National Debt Relief Ireland was set up. 

We are not a charity (I wish we could be) and as such we do have to charge a fee for our services. Our fee is the lowest in the industry for this type of service. Many companies charge 2 to 3 times the setup cost that we do. They also charge a lot more for monthly administration than we do. We deliberately setup to charge a low fee so that people would be able to afford the service we offered and deal with their debts in a timely manner. We also really disagree with the large fees charged by other companies. We do not make any big profits for the service. We have a many advisors who are all qualified and have been working in the debt industry for years. 

We provide free advice to all those who call us or email for help. Less than 10% of our contacts actually end up needing our help. Most of the time we will recommend that they restructure their living costs by giving them budgeting advice. On other occasions we recommend they speak to their bank or even local MABs. Unfortunately, there have been some very bad companies setup in this  industry (one of which was mentioned above). Anyone looking for debt  advice and solutions should do thier homework and speak to a number of  comapnies until they find one they are comfortable with.

Anyone who does deal with us usually finds a great weight lifted off their shoulders and places great value in the service that we provide.

We follow all debt management guidelines as laid down by the Office of Fair Trading. There is currently no regulations for debt management but we will welcome it when it does come in to place. Until then we will continue to work to the highest standards of practice. 

Within the last year we have been part of an Expert Group (along with Brendan Burgess) which has worked with the government, providing advice and expert information on the new legislation that will be coming into play later this year. This new legislation will afford Irish residents a formal debt solution to help them deal with their debts in a more practical way. 

Good luck finding a solution to your debts. There is light at the end of the tunnel.

Thank you for taking the time to read my post.

Conor Duffy


----------



## ajapale (28 May 2012)

NationalDebt said:


> We follow all debt management guidelines as laid down by the Office of Fair Trading.
> Conor Duffy



Whats the _*Office of Fair Trading*_ ?


----------



## frostie (31 May 2012)

ajapale said:


> Whats the _*Office of Fair Trading*_ ?



The OFT would be best described in an Irish context as the National Consumer Agency. In the UK, the OFT is a governmental department which can investigate and enforce certain legislation to protect consumers.

There is no regulation at present in Ireland, although it is on way in the form of the Debt Advisory Bill, which will form part of the Central Bank (Supervision) Bill later this year. 

By following the UK format, it's a good way to ensure that the company will be compliant at the time of introduction, and helps ensure that best practice is followed at all times, and more importantly means that the consumer is getting the best advice, from an honest and reputable company.

Like NDR, we also follow these guidelines. Unfortunately most debt management companies in Ireland who do not follow any guidelines at all. In the absence of regualtion here, have a look at the kind of guidelines we follow... . You can download the updated guidance further down the page.

www.frost.ie


----------



## Gaynor DRF (13 Jul 2012)

*Debt Resolution Forum*

The DRF are a trading association for all Debt Management companies, our members abide by our standards and their staff are trained in Debt Management solutions such as IVA's, Debt Management Plans etc. the qualification is 'CertDR', if you see an advisor with these initials in their signature  you can be sure they have passed a BTEC level 3 testing them in specific areas to offer clients best advice.


----------

